# How to get grades up?



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok so I was suspended from school for 3 days
So now I am missing a bunch of work and my grades look like this


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN. That's bad. 
Did you do well before or after the suspension? If you're having these grades just cause of suspension, you should be fine. If you've had bad grades all year, hire a tutor maybe.
What I do that sometimes works is just do the assignments and *kiss ass like there is NO tomorrow!*


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Make sure you catch up on the work you missed, make notes and revise them, practise questions


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

***** out that ***** online first


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Not saying that you deserve it but... karma. sooo just work hard and do your best.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Just turn your work in, if that's the only problem. If not, you could try looking at videos and other help tools online so you can make sense of stuff. 

Also, why did you say that to someone? That's pretty awful.


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

turn in ur work and get the **** off the internet


----------



## Princess (Nov 9, 2014)

Log off the internet and work on ur grades




And personality u no cuz abuse is srs


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

keep it that way and 420 blaze it bruh.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Just turn your work in, if that's the only problem. If not, you could try looking at videos and other help tools online so you can make sense of stuff.
> 
> Also, why did you say that to someone? That's pretty awful.



I agree with looking up videos on the internet. 
My math teacher was awful so I'd search up Pythagorean on YouTube and it truly helped me.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 9, 2014)

excuse me


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, that's a pretty bad thing to say.  Like *really* bad. But just do your best on your work.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Tsk tsk, can you make up the work you missed?
If not, you're definitely down some points. Catch up quick so you can get good grades on current assignments and boost them. 
Any extra credit? Do it. Big tests? Try to get B's at_ lowest_ for them. I'm not sure when your quarter ends, but if it's like mine, you have some time.


----------



## Lauren (Nov 9, 2014)

I am absolutely disgusted in you, how dare you be so vulgar. You should be ashamed of yourself. Justice served. what would you have done if her father did abuse her and she's having a rough emotional time? You'd feel really bad, think about what you say to people, that mouth will get you in deep trouble.


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

ur mom must be very disappointed.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 9, 2014)

try not to do things that'll get you suspended next time. that's a start.

just study and catch up on your work. what else can you do?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Get off tbt and do your work!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Do any work at all in the class with Glass and you'll get the grade up


----------



## radical6 (Nov 9, 2014)

go apologize to that girl first then maybe karma will be nice
but go make up work and apologize
what the hell


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> I agree with looking up videos on the internet.
> My math teacher was awful so I'd search up Pythagorean on YouTube and it truly helped me.



I may have to look up Pythagorean. What math did you use it for? I've been having a rough time in my calc class this year, and I watched some Khan Academy videos before the test we took last week, but I still felt like I failed lol.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

That 0% is going to be hard to bring up to be honest lol.



Do all your work, and study early and often. Goodluck. 


Also don't be a damn bully and get yourself suspended


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Do any work at all in the class with Glass and you'll get the grade up



i heard he was very fragile.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I may have to look up Pythagorean. What math did you use it for? I've been having a rough time in my calc class this year, and I watched some Khan Academy videos before the test we took last week, but I still felt like I failed lol.



Oh my god, I totally forgot about Kahn Academy! I used it in Algebra.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Cory said:


> i heard he was very fragile.



in a case of twist irony: he's actually the strongest, most well-toned faculty on campus


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

no bully pls


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> stop making threads and saying stupid ****



That's r00d.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a thing.

-Go to sleep early, that way you'll pay attention more in class.
-Spend less time on the computer, and more on your work.
-Study....a lot...
-Take extra notes just in-case.
-Take tutoring, it helps out a lot. Heck, there's even people here that will help tutor you.
-Hope that you do well.


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

Back when I was a youthful child, if I said that my mom would get out the belt.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 9, 2014)

first off get off of the internet because you have to use your common sense for this problem; study, do work, and *don't waste you're ****ing time on distractions*.

second; apologize for god's sake who the hell says that to a child


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Hire a tutor, do your work, go talk to the teacher before/after class, look up the stuff you're having trouble with, come to school prepared, don't get easily distracted, study a lot, use your time wisely, stop ****ing around, or...

Give up on life.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

I wanna hear what brought on the aggressive sentence towards the other girl


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

have fun taking adult school outside of normal school hours


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

you deserve every bit of this. really? child abuse isn't funny and you should never tell someone something like that. you're a terrible person.
get off the internet, stop playing animal crossing and do your work. the internet and video games can wait, it isn't going anywhere but your future is at risk. how old are you anyways?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Figure out what you need to do and try to get at least half-credit on anything that's missing. Talk to the teachers if you need to...


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

im actually so disgusted i suffered from child abuse for a few years of my life and it is not fun. are your parents happy? i bet they're not. go make some friends and be nice to others because this is a taste of karma holy heck what if the girl actually did suffer from child abuse? what if her parents do beat her? how do you feel now? ****ty? good. not ****ty? you need help.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm 13, i asked my teachers for all my work. We're all out till wensday bc of teacher work days so I am gonna get caught up.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I'm 13, i asked my teachers for all my work. We're all out till wensday bc of teacher work days so I am gonna get caught up.



Okay, good luck.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> im actually so disgusted i suffered from child abuse for a few years of my life and it is not fun. are your parents happy? i bet they're not. go make some friends and be nice to others because this is a taste of karma holy heck what if the girl actually did suffer from child abuse? what if her parents do beat her? how do you feel now? ****ty? good. not ****ty? you need help.



My dad abused me when I was little. My parents are speparted. So please don't get this off topic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pwincess said:


> im actually so disgusted i suffered from child abuse for a few years of my life and it is not fun. are your parents happy? i bet they're not. go make some friends and be nice to others because this is a taste of karma holy heck what if the girl actually did suffer from child abuse? what if her parents do beat her? how do you feel now? ****ty? good. not ****ty? you need help.



My dad abused me when I was little. My parents are speparted. So please don't get this off topic.


----------



## nard (Nov 9, 2014)

First, take notes on things you don't know well/need to work on. Try flash cards, they help me get better grades. Ask your teachers if you can stay after school for some work to make up/extra practice.


Second, really? Child abuse isn't something you can just say to people like that. I have a friend on here who is actually abused. So next time, please _rethink your thoughts_.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> you deserve every bit of this. really? child abuse isn't funny and you should never tell someone something like that. you're a terrible person.
> get off the internet, stop playing animal crossing and do your work. the internet and video games can wait, it isn't going anywhere but your future is at risk. how old are you anyways?



I agree ^ What you said to that is girl *is not okay*. To be honest you owe her an apology if you havent given her one already. 

Like everyone else said get offline, put Animal Crossing down, and actually put some effort into your work. If youre having that much trouble with your classes then talk to your teachers. Im sure theyre more than willing to help.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> I agree ^ What you said to that is girl *is not okay*. To be honest you owe her an apology if you havent given her one already.
> 
> Like everyone else said get offline, put Animal Crossing down, and actually put some effort into your work. If youre having that much trouble with your classes then talk to your teachers. Im sure theyre more than willing to help.


 I don't BELIVE in karma. I can't even get my work till wensday


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

oh so your father abused you and you now wish other people also get abused? and you're 13? you're a terrible child. go get help


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

oh my god.
DO YOUR WORK! STUDY! N STUFF LIKE THAT.
it isn't hard, do your work if you don't want to have a ****** job.

you better fix this before you get into high school.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My dad abused me when I was little. My parents are speparted.



Wow, amazing.

I'd think if nothing else, that someone who was abused would know not to say **** about it happening to other people. But I guess not.


Though seriously, like everyone else is saying, get off the internet. Cut your computer's power and put your phone and all other mobile electronics in another room if you have to.

Hell, after saying that, I'm amazed you're even allowed to be on the internet.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't BELIVE in karma. I can't even get my work till wensday



Don't you have work you should be doing?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Don't you have work you should be doing?



I can't get it till wensday sadly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Don't you have work you should be doing?



I can't get it till wensday sadly


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I don't BELIVE in karma. I can't even get my work till wensday



I never said anything about Karma. Abuse is something that shouldnt be taken lightly, or joked about. What you said to her was rude and mean, and Im sure you wouldnt like people telling you that since youve gone through that yourself. 

And when you do get your work just talk to your teachers, and dont be afraid to ask for help. Itll show them that youre putting in that extra effort. oftentimes teachers will give extra points here and there for showing that youre trying hard.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

go do something really really >really< productive then,


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I can't get it till wensday sadly
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well, then use this time to study and ask your friends online for help and what you missed. That way you won't be totally lost.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> oh my god.
> DO YOUR WORK! STUDY! N STUFF LIKE THAT.
> it isn't hard, do your work if you don't want to have a ****** job.
> 
> you better fix this before you get into high school.



I will ;_; I will

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Well, then use this time to study and ask your friends online for help and what you missed. That way you won't be totally lost.



I did and they were like "I forgot uhm" idk math work. Anyways I'll be on later I got an email for a school project.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> Well, then use this time to study and ask your friends online for help and what you missed. That way you won't be totally lost.



I did and they were like "I forgot uhm" idk math work. Anyways I'll be on later I got an email for a school project.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 9, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA MR COX OMG HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> oh so your father abused you and you now wish other people also get abused? and you're 13? you're a terrible child. go get help



Thinking about it, I'm questioning the parenting she has as well.

Like really. She says something disgusting like that to another person? And gets rightfully suspended? And she's allowed to be on the internet? What?

Though even if she isn't supposed to be, I'm still questioning the parenting for other reasons.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

I am I have my phone and my DS.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

I know I posted my suggestion already, but here, this post should be more helpful.

  For the work, you should ask for help from parents, teachers, friends, people like that. I have an after-school program I go to to work on things, so if your school has anything like that, you *must take advantage of it* if you want a better chance at getting your grades up. Next, like everyone has been saying, *get off of fun sites like this.* Basically ground yourself. If it's math you're missing, go to Khanacademy. It should help.

  Next, for what you said to that girl, first, you should apologize to her if you haven't. That's the first step in fixing stuff like this. (This is coming from someone who _knows_ this stuff.) Next, if she provoked you, you can ask her to not say that again, and tell her you won't say anything like that again *regardless of her answer.* Finally, I think you should also apologize to her father as well. Saying that was also rather demeaning to her dad.

Just realize that saying stuff like that isn't going to be taken lightly by people. Child abuse is a huge problem, and a touchy subject to bring up. It's best not to talk about it, even if not lightly.

Hope you can fix your grades and the problem with the other girl!


(Oh, one last thing, it would be better not to say how you got suspended, or even that you got suspended at all. It's caused a huge uproar, and upset a lot of people. Just for future reference! Good luck!)


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Miss Cox lol


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Thinking about it, I'm questioning the parenting she has as well.
> 
> Like really. She says something disgusting like that to another person? And gets rightfully suspended? And she's allowed to be on the internet? What?
> 
> Though even if she isn't supposed to be, I'm still questioning the parenting for other reasons.



That or either her parents dont know the extent of the situation. Plus she could be sneaking onto the computer, and such. I dont know about you guys, but when I was 13 I was hardly in the house long enough to even be online unless it was for homework projects.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

First of all, get the **** off the internet and actually do work, don't ask people for help on a forum for a videogame! Second, why the **** is everyone acting like such an ***hole? Seriously, why are we talking about child abuse? Just don't reply to her you're making things worse! I honestly don't know what's going on in this thread, So I'm just spewing stuff out now  But seriously people, stop arguing on the internet and do something a little more productive please. (I know I'm acting like douchebag of the year right now, but seriously ppl plz stahp).


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> That or either her parents dont know the extent of the situation. Plus she could be sneaking onto the computer, and such. I dont know about you guys, but when I was 13 I was hardly in the house long enough to even be online unless it was for homework projects.



My mother does she picked me up, from school that day. Anyways would studying be watch a math video on khan academy? We're studing stuff like 10-x=13 or 10/x=6


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

request extra credit work
mayb if the teachers see you're trying a bit they'll feel better towards u 
do all of ur work and stuff and homework is the most important thing i cant stress it enough 
last year i didnt do a lot of my homework and i got c+'s and b-'s and stuff but now my mother is on top of everything schoolwise so i've been doing my homework and i have all a+'s 
just do everything ur supposed to and nothing bad i guess ???????????


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My mother does she picked me up, from school that day. Anyways would studying be watch a math video on khan academy? We're studing stuff like 10-x=13 or 10/x=6



That's easy. If you need tutoring on that, that's pretty scary :L


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> request extra credit work
> mayb if the teachers see you're trying a bit they'll feel better towards u
> do all of ur work and stuff and homework is the most important thing i cant stress it enough
> last year i didnt do a lot of my homework and i got c+'s and b-'s and stuff but now my mother is on top of everything schoolwise so i've been doing my homework and i have all a+'s
> *just do everything ur supposed to and nothing bad i guess ???????????*



A++ quality advice do this


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> request extra credit work
> mayb if the teachers see you're trying a bit they'll feel better towards u
> do all of ur work and stuff and homework is the most important thing i cant stress it enough
> last year i didnt do a lot of my homework and i got c+'s and b-'s and stuff but now my mother is on top of everything schoolwise so i've been doing my homework and i have all a+'s
> just do everything ur supposed to and nothing bad i guess ???????????



Yeah, in history I never did the homework but aced the tests so I got a B+ in that class. Once I felt like doing the work, it was A+. It's just a matter if you want to do your work or not.


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

wanna see what she just sent me? here
i am so disgusted, i really hope no one sells her any of her dreamies and whatnot. she doesn't deserve em


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> That or either her parents dont know the extent of the situation. Plus she could be sneaking onto the computer, and such. I dont know about you guys, but when I was 13 I was hardly in the house long enough to even be online unless it was for homework projects.



That's actually why I'd be questioning it. It's not hard to keep a child off the internet. Just confiscate all mobile electronics and their laptop (if they have one) and lock them up. If they have a desktop in their room, then confiscate the power cord for that as well.

Also, just getting suspended should be enough reason to revoke electronics privileges imo.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> Yeah, in history I never did the homework but aced the tests so I got a B+ in that class. Once I felt like doing the work, it was A+. It's just a matter if you want to do your work or not.



Yeah I do. It's more like -3(3x4-5)^2=13


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> wanna see what she just sent me? here
> i am so disgusted, i really hope no one sells her any of her dreamies and whatnot. she doesn't deserve em



Well, come on. Don't fan the flames then.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> wanna see what she just sent me? here
> i am so disgusted, i really hope no one sells her any of her dreamies and whatnot. she doesn't deserve em



rofl@user title


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> wanna see what she just sent me? here
> i am so disgusted, i really hope no one sells her any of her dreamies and whatnot. she doesn't deserve em



Your really rude. Your over reacting. Anyways this khan academy stuff is accruly makeing since


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah I do. It's more like -3(3x4-5)^2=13



I can't tell if you actually want homework help or if you just want attention :L


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My mother does she picked me up, from school that day. Anyways would studying be watch a math video on khan academy? We're studing stuff like 10-x=13 or 10/x=6



I haven't read any of this thread except the first page, so here's my advice:

Contact your teachers. They will ALWAYS offer support and help whenever you need it, as it is their job to do so, don't bother making threads on forums. Asking people around your age will not help, just pluck up the courage to speak to these people, or just get your parents to do so. All you need is their phone number or email address. Once they see that you truly care about your education then they will be more than willing to offer help.

Secondly,

*To all of you people here telling this girl is a horrible person because she bullied someone, you're f***ing pathetic.* You should be EDUCATING this girl and making it clear and aware of what was wrong, not doing the same thing she did to the person she was mean to. Calling her a "****ty person" and stuff like that isn't going to make her stop bullying other people. Do you honestly expect a person to change when you personally attack them? No. People don't work like that. 

Jesus christ, some of you guys here are a lot older than her, and you're supposed to be setting an example. Not reflecting her behaviour. Grow up.


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Thinking about it, I'm questioning the parenting she has as well.
> 
> Like really. She says something disgusting like that to another person? And gets rightfully suspended? And she's allowed to be on the internet? What?
> 
> Though even if she isn't supposed to be, I'm still questioning the parenting for other reasons.



same honestly i'm sitting here questioning my life too
i do one thing like come home one minute late and bam i'm grounded for an entire week
this happens and she's able to go online free wee nilly and play video games? nuh-uh
this isn't right i would love to speak to her father or mother but that's just silly on my behalf


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> wanna see what she just sent me? here
> i am so disgusted, i really hope no one sells her any of her dreamies and whatnot. she doesn't deserve em



I really hope nobody sells you any of your dreamies and whatnot. You don't deserve them em as well


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My mother does she picked me up, from school that day. Anyways would studying be watch a math video on khan academy? We're studing stuff like 10-x=13 or 10/x=6



... that's what you're studying? studying? that? oh my goodness GO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I really hope nobody sells you any of your dreamies and whatnot. You don't deserve them em as well



yeah that's fine with me i'll just play the game and hope i get them? in my campsite or as a random


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I haven't read any of this thread except the first page, so here's my advice:
> 
> Contact your teachers. They will ALWAYS offer support and help whenever you need it, as it is their job to do so, don't bother making threads on forums. Asking people around your age will not help, just pluck up the courage to speak to these people, or just get your parents to do so. All you need is their phone number or email address. Once they see that you truly care about your education then they will be more than willing to offer help.
> 
> ...



Damn, you're brave. I was thinking similarly to that but you just straight up said it. I admire you, Jarrad.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I haven't read any of this thread except the first page





Jarrad said:


> *To all of you people here telling this girl is a horrible person because she bullied someone, you're f***ing pathetic.* You should be EDUCATING this girl and making it clear and aware of what was wrong, not doing the same thing she did to the person she was mean to. Calling her a "****ty person" and stuff like that isn't going to make her stop bullying other people. Do you honestly expect a person to change when you personally attack them? No. People don't work like that.
> 
> Jesus christ, some of you guys here are a lot older than her, and you're supposed to be setting an example. Not reflecting her behaviour. Grow up.



Maybe you should read it all before you start blindly attacking people on your own.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> Damn, you're brave. I was thinking similarly to that but you just straight up said it. I admire you, Jarrad.



made me smile


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Yay one of them replied to my email, they have all my work for wensday.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Maybe you should read it all before you start blindly attacking people on your own.



I've just read it all. What? Sorry, no. I am not "attacking" anybody. Simply spreading a message.
This girl has bullied someone (I have no idea what she said, but I presume that it wasn't something nice), but telling her that she's a horrible person and that she doesn't deserve things _because_ of her behaviour is wrong. She's not a horrible person, she just hasn't been fully educated on how to react/respond to other people likewise to the situation she was in when she said those things.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I've just read it all. What? Sorry, no. I am not "attacking" anybody. Simply spreading a message.
> This girl has bullied someone (I have no idea what she said, but I presume that it wasn't something nice), but telling her that she's a horrible person and that she doesn't deserve things _because_ of her behaviour is wrong. She's not a horrible person, she just hasn't been fully educated on how to react/respond to other people likewise to the situation she was in when she said those things.



She told another girl that she hopes her dad abuses her.

When she's been abused herself by her dad according to her.

She has no excuse, I'm sorry.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I've just read it all. What? Sorry, no. I am not "attacking" anybody. Simply spreading a message.
> This girl has bullied someone (I have no idea what she said, but I presume that it wasn't something nice), but telling her that she's a horrible person and that she doesn't deserve things _because_ of her behaviour is wrong. She's not a horrible person, she just hasn't been fully educated on how to react/respond to other people likewise to the situation she was in when she said those things.



In other words "ignorant"-lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular. That can be changed though


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh my gosh my teachers are giving me a week to turn all my late work in!  I get when I go back wensday I'm so happy!


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I've just read it all. What? Sorry, no. I am not "attacking" anybody. Simply spreading a message.
> This girl has bullied someone (I have no idea what she said, but *I presume that it wasn't something nice), *but telling her that she's a horrible person and that she doesn't deserve things _because_ of her behaviour is wrong. She's not a horrible person, she just hasn't been fully educated on how to react/respond to other people likewise to the situation she was in when she said those things.



Lucky said to someone that she wished their father abused them.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I haven't read any of this thread except the first page, so here's my advice:
> 
> Contact your teachers. They will ALWAYS offer support and help whenever you need it, as it is their job to do so, don't bother making threads on forums. Asking people around your age will not help, just pluck up the courage to speak to these people, or just get your parents to do so. All you need is their phone number or email address. Once they see that you truly care about your education then they will be more than willing to offer help.
> 
> ...



Yes, you sir! You, yes you! You're pretty much the only person I have seen in this thread with common sense!


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I've just read it all. What? Sorry, no. I am not "attacking" anybody. Simply spreading a message.
> This girl has bullied someone (I have no idea what she said, but I presume that it wasn't something nice), but telling her that she's a horrible person and that she doesn't deserve things _because_ of her behaviour is wrong. She's not a horrible person, she just hasn't been fully educated on how to react/respond to other people likewise to the situation she was in when she said those things.



People need to understand how to take responsibility for their own actions. By blaming the situation on "lack of knowledge" you're excusing them of fault and are therefore excusing them from future behavior. So no. Your messages are actually null.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Lucky said to someone that she wished their father abused them.



Lucky is also 13 years old. She has been dealt with by her school. She's serving her punishment.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

OH 
UWAHHH
I CONTEMPLATED SUICIDE BECAUSE I GOT TWO Cs THIS SIX WEEKS
You need to make up that work. And stay after school for tutorials! I walked home in the rain one day to make up a test.
You have to be willing to do what it takes.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh my gosh my teachers are giving me a week to turn all my late work in!  I get when I go back wensday I'm so happy!



Good luck. I think this thread should be closed though.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> OH
> UWAHHH
> I CONTEMPLATED SUICIDE BECAUSE I GOT TWO Cs THIS SIX WEEKS
> You need to make up that work. And stay after school for tutorials! I walked home in the rain one day to make up a test.
> You have to be willing to do what it takes.


I am wensday {when we go back} I am leaving my and phone in my locker so I am not tempted to play on them


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Lucky is also 13 years old. She has been dealt with by her school. She's serving her punishment.



And?
Just giving you the facts.


----------



## nard (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Good luck. I think this thread should be closed though.



I've already reported it. Hopefully a mod shows up soon...


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> People need to understand how to take responsibility for their own actions. By blaming the situation on "lack of knowledge" you're excusing them of fault and are therefore excusing them from future behavior. So no. Your messages are actually null.



You're right, she needs to understand how to take responsibility for their actions, but this isn't going to be achieved by tormenting the girl on a thread, is it?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I've already reported it. Hopefully a mod shows up soon...



But its not my fault ppl kinda did what they did why should I have to suffer for it?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

no one knows what's best for yourself except yourself. 
if you want to be on the internet instead of study, fine. it's your choice.
it's also your choice if you wanna get an a, b, or c on the next test. it's your decision.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Good luck. I think this thread should be closed though.



I'm surprised it hasn't been already. 

Good luck with your work, Lucky. You really should apologize to that other girl, though. What you said was not okay.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> And?
> Just giving you the facts.



Okay, Machine Lafiel.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yeah I do. It's more like -3(3x4-5)^2=13



i tried solving that, but the negatives got in the way with the square roots


so i think the answer um 


IS UM...


UM... 
idk this is what i got Sqrt(117x^2)=sqrt(-13)


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Good luck with getting your grades higher, Lucky. I hope you understand the severity of what's took place in this thread.


----------



## nard (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> But its not my fault ppl kinda did what they did why should I have to suffer for it?



"Suffer" as the key word. You've got your work and said that you won't use your phone, etc. Why should you need the thread anymore?


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> You're right, she needs to understand how to take responsibility for their actions, but this isn't going to be achieved by tormenting the girl on a thread, is it?



Your way won't yield any better results, either. We're at a crossroads here, so there's no need to act all high and mighty.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "Suffer" as the key word. You've got your work and said that you won't use your phone, etc. Why should you need the thread anymore?



I mean I guess your right ignore me.


----------



## pwincess (Nov 9, 2014)

i hope you all know she pmed me saying she's a narcissist and that if she isn't happy no one else should be and she doesn't care bout the girl's feelings
so this punishment is actually useless, she hasn't learnt anything
and comforting her is just going to make it worse


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> Your way won't yield any better results, either. We're at a crossroads here, so there's no need to act all high and mighty.



Yes, it will. You're arguing that tormenting a bully yields the same outcome of educating and guiding a bully onto the right path...  

Since when does stating the truth render someone "high and mighty"?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

I have leaned a lesson of I dnt keep my mouth shut I could say Somthing and go to juvy. So yeah. Anyways back to studing I should prob take my meds that help me focus


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> i hope you all know she pmed me saying she's a narcissist and that if she isn't happy no one else should be and she doesn't care bout the girl's feelings
> so this punishment is actually useless, she hasn't learnt anything
> and comforting her is just going to make it worse



yawn


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i tried solving that, but the negatives got in the way with the square roots
> 
> 
> so i think the answer um
> ...


12-5=7
-3(7)^2
-3(49)
-147

what
or the poorly formatted
-3(3x4-5)^2=13
-3(12x-5)^2=13
sqrt (-3(12x-5)) = sqrt (13)
sqrt -36x-5 = sqrt 13
sqrt -36x = sqrt 18
x= -1/2

Unless I can't multiply or something. Which is a possibility: I did score relatively low on the Math section of the SAT.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

pwincess said:


> i hope you all know she pmed me saying she's a narcissist and that if she isn't happy no one else should be and she doesn't care bout the girl's feelings
> so this punishment is actually useless, she hasn't learnt anything
> and comforting her is just going to make it worse



meh, maybe she hasn't, but I hope that people replying to this thread have learnt how to deal with bullies _properly_ instead of becoming one themselves


----------



## nard (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, it will. You're arguing that tormenting a bully yields the same outcome of educating and guiding a bully onto the right path...
> 
> Since when does stating the truth render someone "high and mighty"?




Being light on a subject like abuse is not the way to go. If it isn't a big punishment, the child might think that next time that it'll be the same punishment and they will continue to bully others.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> 12-5=7
> -3(7)^2
> -3(49)
> -147
> ...



Can you pm me the steps on how you solved that please?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> 12-5=7
> -3(7)^2
> -3(49)
> -147
> ...



but isnt it -3(3x(4-5))^2 so its  -3(12x-15x)^2 tho?

also you cant simply take the square root of a negative number, then it becomes imaginary and you gotta put some i's in there


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Okay, Machine Lafiel.



And what exactly did I do to deserve that name?
You didn't know what she said, and I clarified for you. I didn't insult Lucky in any way.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can you pm me the steps on how you solved that please?



no cause hes wrong


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> 12-5=7
> -3(7)^2
> -3(49)
> -147
> ...



what the heck happened to that equation


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

THAT AINT RIGHT U CANT JUST TAKE THE SQUARE ROOT OF A NEGATIVE NUMBER!!111



respect da math pls


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

when did this turn into a math thread?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, no problem. 

and idk I think Jarrad might be right on this one. You use the spray bottle on your pet _when _she/he does the bad thing, not because she/he did a bad thing.


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> THAT AINT RIGHT U CANT JUST TAKE THE SQUARE ROOT OF A NEGATIVE NUMBER!!111
> 
> 
> 
> respect da math pls


and yes you can you just put an _i_ in after that number.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Cory said:


> when did this turn into a math thread?



if we solve this lucky will get a+ on all her classes so this is relevant


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Being light on a subject like abuse is not the way to go. If it isn't a big punishment, the child might think that next time that it'll be the same punishment and they will continue to bully others.



Yup, that's right.

But really, who are we to punish her? We aren't the authoritative figures in her life. I'm sure that her parents are just as disappointed/angered as other people in this thread are, and that she's being punished by them. 

I mean, she's been excluded from school, so measures are being taken to send a message to her.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

nah, son. I think they typed the equation wrong


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Cory said:


> and yes you can you just put an _i_ in after that number.



yeah i already said that....


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> but isnt it -3(3x(4-5))^2 so its  -3(12x-15x)^2 tho?
> 
> also you cant simply take the square root of a negative number, then it becomes imaginary and you gotta put some i's in there



oh yeah
my bad ( = w = );;;
but I have no idea if that was (4-5) or (3x4)-5. More parentheses please.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> yeah i already said that....



But you would you put the i in? When I was in Algebra 1, we just put no solution. I think Algebra 2 introduces _i_


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Yeah, no problem.
> 
> and idk I think Jarrad might be right on this one. You use the spray bottle on your pet _when _she/he does the bad thing, not because she/he did a bad thing.



this.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Yup, that's right.
> 
> But really, who are we to punish her? We aren't the authoritative figures in her life. I'm sure that her parents are just as disappointed/angered as other people in this thread are, and that she's being punished by them.
> 
> I mean, she's been excluded from school, so measures are being taken to send a message to her.



>is being punished by parents
>is posting on the internet

what


----------



## Cory (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> But you would you put the i in? When I was in Algebra 1, we just put no solution. I think Algebra 2 introduces _i_



yes in algebra 2/trig you do


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

btw you guys i got X = 0.33i 

please mathematicians check if correct


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, it will. You're arguing that tormenting a bully yields the same outcome of educating and guiding a bully onto the right path...
> 
> Since when does stating the truth render someone "high and mighty"?



Enlighten me, please. Whenever did I say "tormenting" would lead us anywhere? I'm merely pointing out that your logic is flawed and produces nothing of a coherent conclusion. What you're suggesting is, as I've stated, putting the blame elsewhere that doesn't actually put her at fault. 

And by her posts on this thread, it is somewhat apparent that she didn't learn anything from neither her punishment nor the "education" you're handing out.

And for the record, automatically assuming everything you post is the "truth" is what makes you stand out as arrogant.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> >is being punished by parents
> >is posting on the internet
> 
> what



yeah, computers have kind of become a necessity and much less a privilege

anyway, i dont know this girl, nor do i know how she's being parented/disciplined


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

heres my work lucky but dont COPY cos im not sure if its right good luck ok babygirl


-3((3x)(4-5))^2 =13
-3(12x-15x)(12x-15x)=13
-3(144x^(2)-180x^(2)-180x^(2)+225x^(2))=13
-3(144x^(2)-360x^(2)+225x^(2))=13
-3(39x^2)=13
-117x^(2)=13
117x^(2)=-13
Sqrt(117x^(2))=sqrt(-13)
10.8x = sqrt(-13)

10.8x = i(sqrt)13 
X = 0.33i


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> btw you guys i got X = 0.33i
> 
> please mathematicians check if correct



what was the equation


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

OK WOLFRAM SAID IM COMPLETELY WRONG NVM THAT LOLLLL


now im embarrassed

- - - Post Merge - - -

wolfram siad its -27x^2 = 13 now how the heck did they get that shenanigans


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 9, 2014)

omg mr cox used to be my teacher

 eh.. best thing to do is study a little every day


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay, take two.

-3(3x(4-5))^2=13
-3(3x(-1))^2=13
-3(-3x)^2=13
-3(-3x)(-3x)=13
-3(9x^2)=13
-27x^2=13
x^2=-0.481481
x= sqrt(0.481481)i

or something

I'm still terrible at math.

EDIT://
AAH! Tessie says Wolfram gave this answer, too! Hooray, I think I got it!


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Okay, take two.
> 
> -3(3x(4-5))^2=13
> -3(3x(-1))^2=13
> ...



ooooh....DUH you subtract 4-5 first >.<

i distributed 3x with 4 and -5 and multipled them first. i forgot order of operations, PEMDAS  

youre correct! <3


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> heres my work lucky but dont COPY cos im not sure if its right good luck ok babygirl
> 
> 
> -3((3x)(4-5))^2 =13
> ...



Oh gosh your so smart!  sorry I was watching a video then I was going to part 2


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

^ NO IM NOT RIGHT DONT LISTEN TO ME


lancetheturtle solved it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> yeah, computers have kind of become a necessity and much less a privilege



they're necessary to an adult, not a child

and if they do need to use it for anything productive, then they should be supervised while its being used so that they cannot be posting on social media sites such as this


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Okay, take two.
> 
> -3(3x(4-5))^2=13
> -3(3x(-1))^2=13
> ...



goddamn


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

I am legitimately done with this thread now like WTF.


Spoiler











Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

I am gonna study and be as smart as you all and LD I am aloud to have my cell phones social media, and Internet.


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

LANCE CAN MATH I S2G
Now I will send you that PM, Lucky. 
And don't even worry about it, Tessie, I do that soooo often it hurts. Math is the easiest subject to make silly mistakes in, lol, and forget little rules that seem unimportant. Really teaches you to pay attention to details. ( [o] w [o] *)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

well you cared enough to edit/post that clearly

thanks


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 9, 2014)

tbh, how do you get 0% in class. You literally have to be TRYING to fail class. rip

idc i didn't read the entire thread, bye


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> Enlighten me, please. Whenever did I say "tormenting" would lead us anywhere? I'm merely pointing out that your logic is flawed and produces nothing of a coherent conclusion. What you're suggesting is, as I've stated, putting the blame elsewhere that doesn't actually put her at fault.
> 
> And by her posts on this thread, it is somewhat apparent that she didn't learn anything from neither her punishment nor the "education" you're handing out.
> 
> And for the record, automatically assuming everything you post is the "truth" is what makes you stand out as arrogant.



You stated that my "way" wouldn't yield better results, which implied that bulling her would be more worthwhile than trying to help her. It really depends how you look at the situation. Educating her as opposed to tormenting her (which a lot of people were doing) wouldn't shift the blame elsewhere. She would be and still is at fault, else she wouldn't have been punished with an exclusion from her school. She's stated that she has learnt something, so...

You are clearly attempting to start an argument with me, calling me "arrogant", "high and mighty" and just generally trying to belittle me by quoting perfectly logical things I've wrote. I didn't come to this thread with the initial motive to argue logic. I came here to offer understanding, so you may respond to this conversation, however I will not.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> I am legitimately done with this thread now like WTF.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Somebody reported this thread to be closed, and I'm pretty sure I saw a mod here a moment ago, so I don't know what's up.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> tbh, how do you get 0% in class. You literally have to be TRYING to fail class. rip
> 
> idc i didn't read the entire thread, bye



I was out and had no work q-q


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am gonna study and be as smart as you all and LD I am aloud to have my cell phones social media, and Internet.



then your mom is an awful parent, but hey, what can I do


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> tbh, how do you get 0% in class. You literally have to be TRYING to fail class. rip
> 
> idc i didn't read the entire thread, bye



I was out and had no work q-q


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> You stated that my "way" wouldn't yield better results, which implied that bulling her would be more worthwhile than trying to help her. It really depends how you look at the situation. Educating her as opposed to tormenting her (which a lot of people were doing) wouldn't shift the blame elsewhere. She would be and still is at fault, else she wouldn't have been punished with an exclusion from her school. She's stated that she has learnt something, so...
> 
> You are clearly attempting to start an argument with me, calling me "arrogant", "high and mighty" and just generally trying to belittle me by quoting perfectly logical things I've wrote. I didn't come to this thread with the initial motive to argue logic. I came here to offer understanding, so you may respond to this conversation, however I will not.



ok cool have fun with that flawed logic of yours. <3


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

Can we please stop arguing seriously didn't we establish this like half an hour ago?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Can we please stop arguing seriously didn't we establish this like half an hour ago?



math brings out the worst in people


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> then your mom is an awful parent, but hey, what can I do



Who are you to judge somebody's parenting skills? Do you have kids of your own?

*slowly losing faith in the tbt community after having read some of the comments left on this thread*


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> ok cool have fun with that flawed logic of yours. <3


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe the mod saw us trying to figure out that equation and decided to leave it alone for a little bit?
I'm not sure...
But what are you guys trying to get it closed for? Because it's an argument or because Lucky said something kind of reprehensible? This isn't an affronting question, just a question question.

lol Norski


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

I've love it when people respond ending with WELL YOU CAN RESPOND TO ME BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU.

Because it always leads to one of 2 amazing results.

1) they just keep responding
2) basically admittance that they're being pushed into a corner themselves and can't argue/debate their point, so basically a thinnly veiled forefeit


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


>



ew


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


>








it shtings


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Who are you to judge somebody's parenting skills? Do you have kids of your own?
> 
> *slowly losing faith in the tbt community after having read some of the comments left on this thread*



I don't see how having kids of my own has anything to do with this.

Who are you to judge everyone in this thread?


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've love it when people respond ending with WELL YOU CAN RESPOND TO ME BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU.
> 
> Because it always leads to one of 2 amazing results.
> 
> ...



+1
can we be friends now


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Who are you to judge somebody's parenting skills? Do you have kids of your own?
> 
> *slowly losing faith in the tbt community after having read some of the comments left on this thread*



Weren't you leaving tbt anyways?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've love it when people respond ending with WELL YOU CAN RESPOND TO ME BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU.
> 
> Because it always leads to one of 2 amazing results.
> 
> ...



not forfeiting, just getting bored of pretentious ppl wanting arguments

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Weren't you leaving tbt anyways?



I was

SINCE WHEN WAS THIS THREAD ABOUT ME?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Can we please stop arguing seriously didn't we establish this like half an hour ago?



I thought you stopped caring and left.

Wow, this thread is like all the hilariously stupid/awful **** I've seen on internet forums happening all at once,

amazing

I just need to see a "leaving forever" post and it'll be golden


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've love it when people respond ending with WELL YOU CAN RESPOND TO ME BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU.
> 
> Because it always leads to one of 2 amazing results.
> 
> ...



i luv u

- - - Post Merge - - -

i cant stand u guys no one understands me im leaving forever and never coming BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i luv u



please freaking love me
WHY DOES NOBODY LOVE ME
aHAHarg5


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

How did this even happen
I was just here to help someone get better grades like

Edit:// ill love you cr33p since u ninjad me


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

hey everyone


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't see how having kids of my own has anything to do with this.
> 
> Who are you to judge everyone in this thread?



Artist: Hey, Doctor! Your medical treatment is crappy!
Doctor: How could you possibly know what good medical treatment looks like?! You're an artist!

Because I like to consider myself equal to everybody in this thread.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> not forfeiting, just getting bored of pretentious ppl wanting arguments


Key words: "one of 2  amazing results"

The first most definitely happened after you graciously left that comment of yours in my profile.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> hey everyone



Hey.

I just requested to close the thread..... I hope I did it right lol.


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

u guys are reminding me of the real housewives of atlanta
speaking of which THE NEW SEASON STARTED TONIGHT WHOS WATCHIN


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Because I like to consider myself equal to everybody in this thread.



brb dying


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Hey.








nobody wants your hair


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> u guys are reminding me of the real housewives of atlanta
> speaking of which THE NEW SEASON STARTED TONIGHT WHOS WATCHIN



how can u watch
u have no face


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> u guys are reminding me of the real housewives of atlanta
> speaking of which THE NEW SEASON STARTED TONIGHT WHOS WATCHIN



Best comment in the thread ^

I WANT TO WATCH IT BUT IM NOT HOME UNTIL AFTER IT ENDS ; A ;


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've love it when people respond ending with WELL YOU CAN RESPOND TO ME BUT I WILL NOT RESPOND TO YOU.
> 
> Because it always leads to one of 2 amazing results.
> 
> ...


I know, I really have no idea why I'm still posting, probably because I just want to see an internet fight breakout.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

everyone should just play with their aquapets and forget about this arguement


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> nobody wants your hair



I don't love you.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> please freaking love me
> WHY DOES NOBODY LOVE ME
> aHAHarg5



im sry but u said ariana grande looked like a slut i just dont think i can luv u sry


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> Key words: "one of 2  amazing results"
> 
> The first most definitely happened after you graciously left that comment of yours in my profile.



Here we go again...






goodbye forever


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> how can u watch
> u have no face



that's not nice


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> I know, I really have no idea why I'm still posting, probably because I just want to see an internet fight breakout.



well internet drama is surprisingly addicting, I'll admit...


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Hey.
> 
> I just requested to close the thread..... I hope I did it right lol.


Even if it's not closed, mods always respond. Man, this thread got derailed quickly. Now people are arguing among themselves.


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> how can u watch
> u have no face


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> im sry but u said ariana grande looked like a slut i just dont think i can luv u sry



i read that as ariana granola


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> brb dying



dw, i can help



Spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73992
> everyone should just play with their aquapets and forget about this arguement



I have such a dirty mind...


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Best comment in the thread ^
> 
> I WANT TO WATCH IT BUT IM NOT HOME UNTIL AFTER IT ENDS ; A ;



they had like a recap all day and THE REUNION EPISODES GURL


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> well internet drama is surprisingly addicting, I'll admit...



I know that feel, but I usually watch and maybe chuckle to myself.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

!SUMMON JUTSU! MOD: TINA + GANDALF
WHERE R U WEN WE NEED U. WEN WE NEED U.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao nobody's complaining about you leaving bye bye


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> dw, i can help
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Jarrad said:


> goodbye forever





?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Even if it's not closed, mods always respond. Man, this thread got derailed quickly. Now people are arguing among themselves.



I think we have like 5 different discussions going on all at once lel


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Even if it's not closed, mods always respond. Man, this thread got derailed quickly. Now people are arguing among themselves.



It's not even about arguing anymore, people are just posting random stuff and it's ridiculous.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

sometimes i like to just sit there, and stare at thatawkwardkid's signature.


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

lel drama


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> lmao nobody's complaining about you leaving bye bye



ugh shut up i love jeremy he is my bff!1


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


>



<3


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

wth why does japan get white gc controller


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> dw, i can help
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



om g dont post what if this is a trigger 2 some ppl ???????????????


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wth why does japan get white gc controller



Why does Japan get all the nice gaming stuff?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't even know what's going on anymore....


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> sometimes i like to just sit there, and stare at thatawkwardkid's signature.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


>



my people eat ducks
and the frequent typo of it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wth why does japan get white gc controller



hey, at least the cube controllers aren't region locked

I don't think


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> they had like a recap all day and THE REUNION EPISODES GURL



I was out of the house all day so I couldnt watch it  and I KNOW. REUNION EPISODES ARE THE BEST!


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wth why does japan get white gc controller



mine r white idk what gamestahp u shop at but they need to stahp being in business


----------



## Munyo (Nov 9, 2014)

what 
i thought this was about grades


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Random TBT Mod, I choose you!
*Throws Belltree Ball*


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> om g dont post what if this is a trigger 2 some ppl ???????????????








we have willy wonkas everything will be ok


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


> what
> i thought this was about grades



It was but this is how all my threads end *sigh*


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


> what
> i thought this was about grades



It was, I don't know what it is now.
A drama and off-topic accumulation center?


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Is this even on the topic or no?


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> I was out of the house all day so I couldnt watch it  and I KNOW. REUNION EPISODES ARE THE BEST!



it was like hella you don't even know 
mama joyce is so annoying oh my god she was on there for like ten minutes and I couldn't even watch


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It was but this is how all my threads end *sigh*



hey girl how ya doin


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Is this even on the topic or no?



whats the topic again?


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> lmao nobody's complaining about you leaving bye bye


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Is this even on the topic or no?



no


----------



## Capella (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> please freaking love me
> WHY DOES NOBODY LOVE ME
> aHAHarg5



i love you!!@!!


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> it was like hella you don't even know
> mama joyce is so annoying oh my god she was on there for like ten minutes and I couldn't even watch



Oh gosh. I wouldve muted it in a snap.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

What


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> whats the topic again?



Helping this girl with her grades,homework etc.


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

i love cereal


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> Is this even on the topic or no?



At this point, it's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> i love cereal



I like chocolate milk


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

We all went from yelling at and chastising Lucky to having internet fights and then to... uh... everything?
This thread wins the award for most confusing thread in history


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> I like chocolate milk


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> I like chocolate milk







that's high in caffeine


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread
it is the ditto thread


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Oh gosh. I wouldve muted it in a snap.



i wouldve too but it was just so addicting i watched all of it 
ive just been sitting in my den here for like 4 hours watching this show and it's on for another whole hour help


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

i love this thread actually please don't close it


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a green feather


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wth why does japan get white gc controller



ikr


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a green feather



give it


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a green feather







NO WAY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

It's someone's birthday in the world today.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> i wouldve too but it was just so addicting i watched all of it
> ive just been sitting in my den here for like 4 hours watching this show and it's on for another whole hour help



Isnt it awful? It makes you want to get all the munchy foods, and glad that youre not involved in the drama.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

I leave for a few minutes to find an image and there's already like 4 new pages


wth


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's someone's birthday in the world today.



i was born on my birthday, isnt that pretty neat? of all the days


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Isnt it awful? It makes you want to get all the munchy foods, and glad that youre not involved in the drama.



That is this whole thread kthxbai


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

YOU HAVE BEEN SPOOKED BY THE SPOOKY SCARY SKELETON


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I leave for a few minutes to find an image and there's already like 4 new pages
> 
> 
> wth


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i love this thread actually please don't close it



it just means you'll have to occasionally post on-topic stuff


@lucky solution:study


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

this thread helped me get 100 tbt now i can buy my dreamies



this thread made my wishes come true


best thread in all 10 years tbt history


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> that's high in caffeine



But its good for you after you do a hard workout


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i was born on my birthday, isnt that pretty neat? of all the days



No way you can't be born on birthday all babies are delayed or born early as to not be born on birthday


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> i was born on my birthday, isnt that pretty neat? of all the days


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's someone's birthday in the world today.



It's someone's deathday in the world today.

:^)


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> it just means you'll have to occasionally post on-topic stuff
> 
> 
> @lucky solution:study







no just don't


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Isnt it awful? It makes you want to get all the munchy foods, and glad that youre not involved in the drama.



so trUE 
also afterwards kourtney and khloe take the hamptons is on at 10 on the e! channel and i feel so disappointed that I've been here in my pajamas eating 3 massive orders of nachos from a nearby restaurant for about 12 hours but this is me


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> It's someone's birthday in the world today.



Yeah, well today is my _un_-birthday.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> That is this whole thread kthxbai



Believe me. I had popcorn chicken the whole time 



penguins said:


> so trUE
> also afterwards kourtney and khloe take the hamptons is on at 10 on the e! channel and i feel so disappointed that I've been here in my pajamas eating 3 massive orders of nachos from a nearby restaurant for about 12 hours but this is me



I actually havent watched it in awhile. I have so many shows I need to catch up on @_@;


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

For 5,000 TBT sure


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> It's someone's deathday in the world today.
> 
> :^)



moment of silence


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

this thread triggers me


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Lucky just made a money land


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> For 5,000 TBT sure







i'm michelle obamer and i disprov


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> It's someone's deathday in the world today.
> 
> :^)



The cycle of life is magical.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> no just don't


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread went from the worst thread in the world to the best one


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Jfc 60 members viewing this thread.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

> There are currently 60 users browsing this thread.

uh


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


>


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Chicken fried


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Jfc 60 members viewing this thread.



I mean users, woops.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

AH OH NO NO NO THIS IS BAD
MY CHARGER BENT AND WILL NOT FIT IN MY DS


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 9, 2014)

anyone remember that duping thread?

because I'm having d?j? vu with it


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm michelle obamer and i disprov



I wish I could give you something for this post like a thumbs up or not 100 tbt


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread right now:


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> AH OH NO NO NO THIS IS BAD
> MY CHARGER BENT AND WILL NOT FIT IN MY DS



You have to end up like me and use a Universal Charger or whatever it's called. DX


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Believe me. I had popcorn chicken the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> I actually havent watched it in awhile. I have so many shows I need to catch up on @_@;



same i have way too many shows I need to catch up on
survivor, Hell's Kitchen, keeping up with the kardashians 
im a reality tv hoe i apologize


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> AH OH NO NO NO THIS IS BAD
> MY CHARGER BENT AND WILL NOT FIT IN MY DS



stick it in there and jiggle it
it won't feel nice at first but it will click eventually


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


>


this thread is making me cry so hard now


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

i think the mods are asleep


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


> stick it in there and jiggle it
> it won't feel nice at first but it will click eventually



The flat part is BENT IN IT IS A CURVE AAAA


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm dying at this thread.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


>



me too but


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

Jawile said:


> i think the mods are asleep



Good for my wallet then


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> The flat part is BENT IN IT IS A CURVE AAAA







wiggle jiggle


----------



## Munyo (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

Jawile said:


> i think the mods are asleep


this picture hurt me


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> same i have way too many shows I need to catch up on
> survivor, Hell's Kitchen, keeping up with the kardashians
> im a reality tv hoe i apologize



No, no youre good! My friend and I are rewatching The Flavor of Love soon


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


>



oh my god what


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> me too but


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

The tags.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

the mods watching this ^


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Munyo (Nov 9, 2014)

Improv said:


> oh my god what



gintoki is love. gintoki is life


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

luckypinch we are mad at you gr
GR


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


>


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


>



-_____-.


----------



## penguins (Nov 9, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> No, no youre good! My friend and I are rewatching The Flavor of Love soon



what is that? i've never heard of it o:


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

this is better than the ACC spam threads tbh


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


>



EWW THATS FLIPIN NASTY AF


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

penguins said:


> View attachment 73996



i cri
EVERYTIME


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 9, 2014)

Munyo said:


>



EWW THATS FLIPIN NASTY AF


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

MAJORAS MASK 3DS NEW CONTENT LEAK OMG



Spoiler


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

lucky, take this
you'll need it


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

What about Love of New York D:


----------



## Radda (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> The tags.



That let me have at the goods and b00ty one is amazing.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> MAJORAS MASK 3DS NEW CONTENT LEAK OMG
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler







yes i like that.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> What about Love of New York D:



do you mean I love New York?

cause that was the best muthafosfskjld show EVER


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

what the actual **** is happening in this thread


pls elaborate


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 9, 2014)

CR33P said:


>


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 9, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> What about Love of New York D:



r ducks ur favorite animals


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

WE ARE ALL VERY ANGRY AT LUCKYPINCH BECAUSE SHE MADE THE BEST THREAD IN TBT HISTORY


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 9, 2014)

Radda said:


> That let me have at the goods and b00ty one is amazing.




;D


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 9, 2014)

I AM GOOD MOD


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 9, 2014)

I am too tired tonight to look through this and warn all of you so I may just give you all bans. Is that okay?


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2014)

Jas0n said:


> I am too tired tonight to look through this and warn all of you so I may just give you all bans. Is that okay?



This is mission control, you have the all clear.


----------

